# Gotcha Day for Bridge Boy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great story, Snapper was a very special beautiful boy and certainly had a wonderful impact on your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snapper*

Happy Gotcha day, Snapper! :wavey::wavey:

What a beautiful love story you wrote about Snapper! It was meant to be that you adopted him! Sounds like Nikki knew she wanted him to be her companion after sweet Sophie went to the Bridge. I have no doubt that Sophie guided you and Nikki to him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy, the photo is beautiful. I love the hot dog roll story, what a boy!. I'm sure he's having fun at the bridge and smiling down on you and your family x


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I enjoyed that. Thank you


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great story. And that was certainly a bit spooky that you found his paperwork on his gotcha day. Looks like a sign to me.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

What an amazing post! So sweet! Rest in peace to all of your bridge babies.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

What a sweet story. I love the hot dog roll story, and he hid them under your pillow! That's great.


----------

